# supprimer des adresses dans Apple Mail ?



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

bonjour

une fois qu'on envoie un mail a qqn via Apple Mail, son adresse reste en memoire et donc lorsqu'on compose un nouveau message, l'adresse reapparait lorsqu'on en tape le debut (l'adresse se complete automatiquement)

j'ai souvent des mails qui se ressemblent

imaginons cleopatre@...

et clubdesport@...

des que je tape cl, la 1ere adresse se complete

bref, la fonction est chouette mais par contre, il y a des gens avec qui j'ai coupe les ponts 

est il possible de supprimer certaines adresses?

est ce que c'est stocke qq part?

merci


----------



## xanadu (9 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
Mail/Préférences/Rédaction
Décoche "Compléter automatiquement les adresses"
Dans Carnet d'adresses : Faire le ménage.
A suivre.


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> une fois qu'on envoie un mail a qqn via Apple Mail, son adresse reste en memoire et donc lorsqu'on compose un nouveau message, l'adresse reapparait lorsqu'on en tape le debut (l'adresse se complete automatiquement)
> 
> ...


 
Regarde dans les menus de Mail pour trouver "Destinataires précédents"

Tu auras alors la liste de toutes les adresses eMails mémorisées et tu pourras supprimer celles que tu ne veux pas garder (tu pourras aussi transférer vers Carnet d'adresse celles que tu souhaites)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2008)

Xanadu donne les manips pour un type de resolution 

je pencherai plus pour celle de remy qui permet 

-nettoyage du rebus non désiré
ET
 memorisation-completer automatiquement celles gardées ( dans le carnet ou dans Mail)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Regarde dans les menus de Mail pour trouver "Destinataires précédents"
> 
> Tu auras alors la liste de toutes les adresses eMails mémorisées et tu pourras supprimer celles que tu ne veux pas garder (tu pourras aussi transférer vers Carnet d'adresse celles que tu souhaites)



super merci beaucoup !!


----------



## pp2kzr (4 Janvier 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Regarde dans les menus de Mail pour trouver "Destinataires précédents"
> 
> Tu auras alors la liste de toutes les adresses eMails mémorisées et tu pourras supprimer celles que tu ne veux pas garder (tu pourras aussi transférer vers Carnet d'adresse celles que tu souhaites)




Ok sur cet ancien module , mais a ce jour avec Lion comment "purger" ces adresses suggérées ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2012)

pp2kzr a dit:


> Ok sur cet ancien module , mais a ce jour avec Lion comment "purger" ces adresses suggérées ?



Même chose.

Mais "Destinataires précédents" est dans le menu Fenêtres alors qu'avant, sin je ne me trompe, il était dans Messages.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

dans mail -) fenêtre -) destinataires précédent. faire le ménage dans la liste d'adresse de temps a autres.

Grillé par iDuck !!!


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais "Destinataires précédents" est dans le menu Fenêtres alors qu'avant, sin je ne me trompe, il était dans Messages.


Oula, depuis Leopard (voire avant ?) Destinataires précédents est dans le menu Fenêtres


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2012)

Au temps pour moi.


----------

